# Popular LEDS size comparison: (XP-G/XM-L/XP-E/P7/SST-90/SST-50/CSM-360)



## Epsilon (Sep 12, 2011)

For an other tech forum which had a "what flashlight to buy" thread in it (which by the way exploded in a mini-CPF topic ) I wanted to show the different popular leds side by side.

This picture is meant as a size comparison and to explain the different models of leds (XP-G / XR-E etc), because they were using fluxbins to indicate the leds they had in their lights. This is the fault of DX types of sites by the way, they indicated their leds as "R2" or "Q5" instead of XP-G / XR-E etc.

So I took out my led stash and put them on the table and made a picture . And I wanted to share this with you all .


----------



## wquiles (Sep 13, 2011)

Great picture - thanks


----------



## Walterk (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice !
* Drooling over the CSM *


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice pic thanks for sharing! So crisp at full size I even notice the EZ900 die in the XRE.

Great for referencing.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the picture very interesting for people like me who aren't into modding lights.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks for the picture!
I'm always shocked at how enormous the XR-E package is! the XP-C/E/G is so much smaller it's incredible!


----------



## Mike S (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, that CSM is larger than I thought. I need one of those in my life. The $140 price tag is a bit steep, though.


----------



## Epsilon (Sep 14, 2011)

That's what I thought . It's freaking huge .

The pricetag is indeed steep, but I bought this from a CPF member for very nice price .


----------

